# معلومات مهمة ومفيدة عن الالومونيوم



## شريف الشنهوري (4 يناير 2011)

[FONT=&quot]جاءت كلمة ألومنيوم من كلمة ألومن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (Alumen) اللاتينية. وكلمة ألومن هي المقابل اللاتيني لكلمة شب التي تُطلق على مجموعة من مركبات موجودة في الطبيعة وتحتوي على فلز الألومنيوم. وكان القدماء يستخدمونها لصباغة الأقمشة؛ فقد استخدم جابر بن حيان نحو عام 185ه، 800م الشب في تثبيت الأصباغ في الأقمشة، كما حضر بعض المواد التي تمنع الثياب من البلل؛ وهذه المواد هي أملاح الألومنيوم المشتقة من الأحماض العضوية ذات الأجزاء الهيدروكربونية. وفي عام 1746م تمكن الكيميائي البروسي جوهان هينريتش بوت من فصل الألومينا من الشب. وكان العلماء في هذا الوقت يعتقدون أن الألومينا مركب كيميائي يتكوَّن من الأكسجين وفلز آخر غير معروف. سمى العالم البريطاني السير همفري ديفي هذا الفلز باسم *إلوميوم* ثم غيَّره بعد ذلك إلى *ألومنيوم*. وفي عام 1809م قام ديفي بتكوين سبيكة من الألومنيوم والحديد عن طريق الصَّهر الكهربائي للألومينا مع الحديد والكربون.

بداية إنتاج الألومنيوم. في عام 1825م أنتج الكيميائي والفيزيائي الدنماركي هانز كريستيان أورستد الألومنيوم لأول مرة. حضر أورستد كلوريد الألومنيوم من الألومينا ثم قام بتسخين كلوريد الألومنيوم مع سبيكة من البوتاسيوم والزئبق وتكونت كتلة من الألومنيوم غير النقي في السبيكة.
وفي عام 1827م أنتج الكيميائي الألماني فريدريك فولر الألومنيوم في صورة مسحوق رمادي بتسخين كلوريد الألومنيوم مع البوتاسيوم.
وفي عام 1845م أنتج فولر جسيمات كبيرة نوعًا ما من المعدن ويمكن وزنها،كما اكتشف أن الألومنيوم خفيف الوزن. وكان فولر أول عالم يشرح العديد من خواص الألومنيوم الأخرى.
في عام 1854م طَوَّر الكيميائي الفرنسي هنري أتيان سانت كلير ديفيل طريقة فولر. حيث استخدم الصوديوم بدلاً عن البوتاسيوم لتحليل كلوريد الألومنيوم. وقد أنتجت هذه الطريقة كميات كبيرة من الألومنيوم، كما قامت مصانع في فرنسا بإنتاج الألومنيوم تجاريًا اعتمادًا على طريقة ديفيل .وانخفض سعر الألومنيوم كثيرًا خلال السنوات القليلة التالية، إلا أنه مع ذلك ظل مرتفعًا مما عاق انتشاره على مستوى كبير.

تطور صناعة الألومنيوم. زاد إنتاج الألومنيوم كثيرًا بعد اكتشافين مهمين خلال الثمانينيات من القرن التاسع عشر. وتمثَّل هذان الاكتشافان في طريقة *هال هيروليت* وطريقة *باير*. ففي عام 1886م طَّور العالمان تشارلز مارتن هال من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وبول هيرو من فرنسا طريقة رخيصة لصناعة الألومنيوم. ولم يكن أحدهما على علم بما يعمله الآخر، ومع ذلك فإنّ كلا منهما بحث على انفراد في إذابة الألومينا في الكرايوليت وفصل الألومنيوم من الخليط بطريقة الاختزال بالتحليل الكهربائي. وحاليًا تستخدم طريقة هال هيرو في إنتاج جميع الألومنيوم المنتج على مستوى العالم تقريبًا.
أما العالم النمساوي كارل جوزيف باير فقد ساهم في خفض تكاليف إنتاج الألومنيوم مرة أخرى حينما سجل باسمه براءة اختراع عام 1888م لطريقة رخيصة للحصول على الألومينا من البوكسيت، وما زالت صناعة الألومنيوم تَستَخدم طريقة باير لإنتاج الألومينا.
زاد إنتاج العالم من الألومنيوم كثيرًا خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى (1914- 1918م) من جرَّاء زيادة الدول المتحاربة لإنتاجها لتغطية احتياجات قواتها المسلحة. وخلال العشرينيات من القرن العشرين ساهم تطوير سبائك الألومنيوم الجديدة وتطوير طرق تحويل الألومنيوم إلى منتجات مفيدة، في زيادة إنتاج الألومنيوم بدرجة كبيرة. وهبط إنتاج الألومنيوم العالمي إلى النّصف تقريبًا خلال فترة الكساد العالمي في الثلاثينيات من القرن العشرين. ولكن اندلاع الحرب العالمية الثانية (1939 - 1945م) أحدث زيادة كبيرة في إنتاج الألومنيوم.
وبعد الحرب العالمية الثانية تطورت صناعة الألومنيوم وظهر العديد من المنتجات التي أصبحت شائعة ومألوفة. فقد ظهر أول إنتاج ناجح لرقائق الألومنيوم المستخدمة في التغليف عام 1947م. وبدأ أيضًا في الأربعينيات من القرن العشرين إحلال الألومنيوم محل النُّحاس الأصفر في صناعة قواعد المصابيح الكهربائية. وبدأ إنتاج أسلاك الألومنيوم الفائقة القوة المستخدمة في محطات القوى الكهربائية عام 1957م. وفي الستينيات من القرن العشرين أصبحت العلب المصنوعة من الألومنيوم شائعة الاستخدام. أما اليوم فإن معظم علب المشروبات لها قاع وغطاء من الألومنيوم. كما أن بعض العلب يتم تصنيعها بشكل كامل من الألومنيوم.

التطورات الحديثة. زاد الاحتياج للألومنيوم زيادة مطردة مع التطور المستمر في إيجاد استخدامات جديدة لهذا الفلز.
ويحتاج إنتاج الألومنيوم بطريقة الاختزال بالتحليل الكهربائي إلى كميات هائلة من الكهرباء. وللمساعدة في توفير الطاقة، فإن صُنَّاع الألومنيوم يبذلون جهدًا كبيرًا لإعادة تصنيع العلب المصنوعة من الألومنيوم، وغير ذلك من الألومنيوم المستعمل. وإعادة صهر هذه المواد المستعملة لإنتاج ألومنيوم جديد يستهلك أقل من 5% من الطاقة اللازمة لإنتاج الألومنيوم من خام البوكسيت. كما أنّ إعادة استخدام الألومنيوم أوفر من استخراجه من خام البوكسيت.
ويوجد في العالم من خام البوكسيت ما يكفي لفترة لاتقل عن 200 إلى 300 عام. ويوجد حوالي 75% من المعدن الخام في الدول التي تتبع رابطة البوكسيت العالمية التي كانت تضم حتى أوائل التسعينيات من القرن العشرين 11 دولة هي: أستراليا وجمهورية الدومينيكان وغانا وغينيا وغيانا وهاييتي وإندونيسيا وجامايكا وسيراليون وسورينام ويوغوسلافيا.
وقد تكونت هذه الرابطة عام 1974م بغرض زيادة دخل الدول الأعضاء من عائدات مناجم البوكسيت. وحدَّدت دول الرابطة سعر المعدن الخام الذي تصدره كما زادت الضرائب على البوكسيت المُستَخَرج من بلادها بوساطة المؤسسات الأجنبية.
ونظرًا للإجراءات التي اتخذتها رابطة البوكسيت العالمية فإن صُنَّاع الألومنيوم يعملون على تطوير طرق غير مكلفة للحصول على الألومينا من مواد أخرى. وتشمل هذه المواد الأخرى أنواعًا من الصلصال ومواد خام مثل الألونيت والأنورثوسيت والداوسونيت وسينيت النفلين، ومخلفات مناجم الفحم. وقد استخدم الألونيت وسينيت النفلين لإنتاج الألومينا تجاريًا.
كان الاتحاد السوفييتي السابق يستخدم كميات كبيرة من الألومنيوم في صناعاته العسكرية. وبتفكك الاتحاد السوفييتي إلى عدة جمهوريات مستقلة عام 1991م، انهارت أسعار الألومنيوم بمعدلات كبيرة.[/FONT]


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (4 يناير 2011)

*صفات سبائك الالومونيوم*

[FONT=&quot]تُستَخَدم كميَّات قليلة فقط من الألومنيوم في صناعة بعض المواد مثل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الموصِّلات الكهربائية والمجوهرات ولوازم زخرفة المعدات والسيَّارات[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
ويتم إنتاج معظم الألومنيوم في صورة سبائك تحتوي على 15% من واحد أو أكثر من العناصر الأخرى. وأكثر العناصر المستخدمة لتكوين سبائك الألومنيوم هي النُّحاس والمغنسيوم والمنجنيز والسليكون والقصدير والزنك. ويزيد النُّحاس والمغنسيوم من صلابة الألومنيوم وقوته. كما يساعد المغنسيوم على سهولة استخدام الألومنيوم كلحام.
ويساعد المنجنيز على مقاومة الألومنيوم للتآكل ويوفر له القوة. ويخفض السليكون درجة انصهار الألومنيوم ويجعل من السَّهل سّكُّه أو صَبُّه في قوالب.
يزيد القصدير من سهولة تشكيل الألومنيوم بآلات التشكيل. أما الزنك خاصة عند مزجه بالمغنسيوم فيعطي قوة إضافية للألومنيوم. ومن الممكن عمل سبائك من الألومنيوم وعناصر أخرى لإنتاج سبائك لها استخدامات خاصة. تشمل هذه العناصر البيزموت والبورون والكادميوم والكروم والكوبالت والحديد والرَّصاص والليثيوم والنيكل والصوديوم والتيتانيوم والفاناديوم والزركونيوم.

وللألومنيوم وسبائكه العديد من الصِّفات الخاصة والمهمة والمفيدة، ما يجعل منه فلزًا في غاية الأهمية. وتشمل هذه الصفات: 1- خفة الوزن 2- القوة 3- مقاومة الصَّدأ 4- توصيل التيَّار الكهربائي 5- توصيل الحرارة 6- عكس الضوء والحرارة.

خفة الوزن. الألومنيوم أحد أخف الفلزات وزنًا، ولذلك يُستبَدل الألومنيوم بالصُّلب في العديد من الاستخدامات. على سبيل المثال، تصنع بعض أجزاء الطَّائرات والسَّيارات الآن من الألومنيوم بدلاً من الصٌُّلب؛ نظرًا لأن المركَّبات الخفيفة الوزن تستهلك وقودًا أقلَّ. وكذلك فإنّ المنتجات التي تتمُّ تعبئتها في عبوات من الألومنيوم تكون تكاليف شحنها أقل من غيرها؛ لأنّ العبوات المصنوعة من هذا الفلز يكون وزنها أخف من العبوات المّصَنَّعة من فلزات أخرى. ويضاف فلز الليثيوم الخفيف الوزن إلى الألومنيوم لجعل سبائك الألومنيوم أخف وزنًا من غيرها.

القوة. على الرغم من أن الألومنيوم النقي ضعيف، فإنّ بعض سبائك الألومنيوم لها قوة الصُّلب. وتستخدم هذه السبائك في صناعة أجسام الطائرات وسيارات النقل وفي حواجز الأمان على الطُّرق، وفي بعض المنتجات الأخرى التي تحتاج إلى قوة كبيرة. وتفقد سبائك الألومنيوم جزءًا من قوتها تحت تأثير درجات الحرارة العالية إلا أنَّها على عكس العديد من الفلزات الأخرى تزداد قوتها تحت ضغط درجات الحرارة المنخفضة جدًا. وتُستخدم سبائك الألومنيوم بكثرة في أجهزة معالجة الغاز الطبيعي السائل الذي تصل درجة حرارته إلى 162°م، ونقله وتخزينه.

مقاومة الصدأ. بعض الفلزات تتآكل إذا ما تعرَّضت للأُكسجين والماء وبعض المواد الكيميائية. وفي هذه الحالة يَحْدُث تفاعل كيميائي يسبب صدأً الفلز أو تغير لونه. ولكن عندما يتفاعل الألومنيوم مع الأكسجين فإنَّ الفلز يُكَوِّن طبقة غير مرئيَّة من مركب كيميائي يُسَمّى أكسيد الألومنيوم (Al2 O3). تحمي هذه الطبقة الألومنيوم من التآكل بفعل الأكسجين والماء والعديد من الكيميائيات. وهذه الصفة تجعل الألومنيوم مادة مهمة وقيِّمة للاستخدام خارج المنازل، ذلك لأن الفلز يقاوم فعل الرياح والصدأ والتلوث.

توصيل التَّيَّار الكهربائي. الألومنيوم والنُّحاس هما الفلزان الوحيدان اللذان يشيع استخدامهما كموصِّلات كهربائية. والألومنيوم أكثر قابلية للسَّحب والطَّرق من النُّحاس، مما يعني أنَّه أسهل في سحبه إلى أسلاك رفيعة. ونتيجة لذلك فإنَّ أسلاك الألومنيوم المقواة بالصُّلب، تُستخدم في جميع الكوابل الكهربائية الموجودة في محطات القوى الكهربائية العالية الجهد.

توصيل الحرارة. كان أول استخدام تجاري للألومنيوم هو استخدامه في صناعة أواني المطبخ. فآنية المطبخ المُصنعة من الألومنيوم تَسْخُن بسرعة وبطريقة متساوية. كما أنها تَبْرَد أيضًا بسرعة مما يجعلها شائعة الاستخدام في بعض الوحدات مثل عُلَب المشروبات وقوالب تصنيع الثلج.

عكس الضوء والحرارة. يعكس الألومنيوم حوالي 80% من الضوء الساقط عليه، ويُستخدم بكثرة في وحدات الإضاءة. ويعكس الألومنيوم كذلك الحرارة. فالمباني التي يتم تصنيعها بأسقف من الألومنيوم تعكس جزءًا كبيرًا من حرارة الشمس الساقطة عليها، وبالتالي تكون هذه المباني باردة نوعًا ما في الجو الحار. وحينما يضطر رجال الإطفاء للدخول والمرور خلال الحريق فإنّهم يرتدون ملابس خاصة، مغطاة بطلاء من الألومنيوم لعكس الحرارة.

صفات أخرى. الألومنيوم فلز لا مغنطيسي، مما يجعله مهمًّا ومفيدًا لحماية الأجهزة الكهربائية من التداخل المغنطيسي. فلا ينتج عن ارتطام الألومنيوم بفلز آخر أي شرارة، وعلى ذلك يمكن استخدامه بالقرب من المواد القابلة للاشتعال أو المتفجرات. والألومنيوم فلز غير سام ولذا يمكن تغليف الأغذية غير الحمضية في أوعية من الألومنيوم.ولكن يجب تجنب تلوث الأغذية بمركبات الألومنيوم، لأن العلماء لديهم بعض الشَّك في وجود علاقة بين تطور مرض ألزهايمر وكمية الألومنيوم في جسم الإنسان. ويمكن تشكيل الألومنيوم بأي طريقة من طرق تشكيل الفلزات، كما يمكن ربط الألومنيوم بالمسامير أو بَرْشَمَتُهُ أو لحامه أو ربطه بأي طريقة من الطرق المستخدمة مع الفلزات الأخرى. وأخيرًا فإنّ الألومنيوم يمكن إعادة استخدامه مرة أخرى.

[/FONT]


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (4 يناير 2011)

*مصادر الالومونيوم وكيفية تصنيعه*

[FONT=&quot]تحتوي معظم المعادن والصَّخور والتربة على الألومنيوم، إلا أنه يمكن تصنيع[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الألومنيوم بتكلفة منخفضة من خام البوكسيت فقط. ويطلق لفظ البوكسيت على أي معدن خام يحتوي على كميات كبيرة من هيدروكسيد الألومنيوم، وهو مرَكَّب مُكَوَّن من أكسيد الألومنيوم والماء ورمزه الكيميائي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Al(OH)3 ويُستخرج الألومنيوم من مُركَب أكسيد الألومنيوم الذي يطلق عليه أيضًا اسم *ألومينا*.
ومعظم البوكسيت يتكون من 30% إلى 60% ألومينا ومن 12 إلى 30% ماء. وبالإضافة لذلك يحتوي البوكسيت على أكسيد الحديد والسليكا وأكسيد التيتانيوم. ويتوقف لون البوكسيت على كمية أكسيد الحديد الذي يحويه المعدن الخام، وكلما زادت نسبة أكسيد الحديد بالمعدن الخام زاد اللَّون الدَّاكن فيه. وقد يكون لون البوكسيت أبيض أو كلون القشدة أو يكون رماديًا أو قرنفليًا أو أصفر أو أحمر أو بنيًّا. ومعظم أنواع البوكسيت صُلبة مثل الصُّخور، إلا أنّ بعضها يكون لينًا مثل الصلصال.
وتوجد أغنى رواسب البوكسيت في المناطق الاستوائية، والمناطق القريبة منها. وأهم الدول التي يوجد بها مناجم للبوكسيت أستراليا وغينيا وجامايكا والبرازيل.
وتوجد معظم رواسب البوكسيت قرب سطح الأرض، ويتم استخراجها من المناجم بطريقة التَّعدين المكشوف. وفي هذه الطريقة تقوم الجرافات وآلات كشط سطح التربة بإزالة العوائق السطحية التي تشمل التربة والصخور والأشجار التي تغطي رواسب خام البوكسيت. وبعد ذلك يتم تفكيك المعدن الخام عن طريق المتفجرات، كما تقوم شُوَك قوية وعملاقة بكشط البوكسيت وتحميله فوق عربات النقل أو عربات السكك الحديدية تمهيدًا لنقله إلى وحدات تصنيعه.
وفي وحدات التصنيع، يتم تكسير البوكسيت وغسله لإزالة الطين والمواد الغريبة العالقة. ثم تتم عملية إزالة بعض الماء الموجود في البوكسيت بتسخينه في قمائن (أفران)، وبعد ذلك يطحن البوكسيت إلى مسحوق وينقل إلى مصانع التنقية حيث يتم تحويله إلى ألومنيوم.

*كيف يتم تصنيع الألومنيوم *


هناك خطوتان أساسيتان لتصنيع الألومنيوم : 1- تنقية البوكسيت للحصول على الألومينا. 2- تنقية الألومينا بالصَّهر للحصول على الألومنيوم.
وبعد التنقية بالصهر يتم صب الألومنيوم المنصهر في قوالب أو في صور أخرى. ويتم بعد ذلك تحويله إلى المنتجات النهائية. ويُستخدم ما بين 1,8 إلى 2,7 كجم من البوكسيت لإنتاج 0,5 كجم من الألومنيوم.

تنقية البوكسيت. وفيها يتمُّ فصل الألومينا الموجودة في المعدن الخام عن أكسيد الحديد والسليكا وأكسيد التيتانيوم. ويستخدم منتجو الألومنيوم *طريقة باير* لفصل الألومينا. وقد اخترع هذه الطريقة العالم النمساوي كارل جوزيف باير عام 1888م.
ويبدأ منتجو الألومنيوم طريقة باير بخلط مسحوق البوكسيت بمحلول الصودا الكاوية (هيدروكسيد الصوديوم). وتقوم آلات خاصة بِضَخ المخلوط إلى صهاريج كبيرة تسمى وحدات الهضم. وفي الهاضمات يتم تسخين الخليط تحت ضغط في درجة حرارة تتراوح ما بين 150°م و250°م لمدة 30 دقيقة. وتسبب الحرار ة والضغط ذوبان الألومينا في هيدروكسيد الصوديوم وتكوين محلول من *ألومينات الصوديوم*. تتبقى المواد الأخرى في *البوكسيت *على هيئة صلبة تسمى *الطين الأحمر* نظرًا للونها الأحمر.
ويمر محلول ألومينات الصوديوم ومعه الطين الأحمر خلال مجموعة من الصهاريج التي تحتوي على مرشحات من القُماش لفصل المحلول عن المادة الصُّلبة، ثم يتم استبعاد الطين الأحمر، ويبرد محلول ألومينات الصوديوم ويرسل إلى صهاريج أخرى تُسمى *المُرسِّبات*. وهناك تضاف بلورات من هيدروكسيد الألومنيوم إلى محلول ألومينات الصوديوم الذي يتم رجُّه (تقليبه) لعدة أيام. وتسبب هذه المرحلة ترسيب معظم الألومينا الموجودة في المحلول وتجمعها على سطح البلورات.
وبعد ترسيب الألومينا يتمُّ ترشيح المحلول لفصل البلورات عن المحلول. وتغسل البلورات لإزالة أي شوائب عالقة، ثم تسخن إلى درجة حرارة 100,1 200,1°م. وتعمل الحرارة على طرد الماء من هيدروكسيد الألومنيوم وتترك بلورات بيضاء دقيقة من مسحوق الألومينا.
تتركب الألومينا من الألومنيوم والأكسجين. ولاسترجاع الألومنيوم من المحلول، يُعيدُ المصنِّعون تنقية المحلول بإضافة كمية جديدة من البوكسيت وهيدروكسيد الصوديوم. وقد تُضاف كميات صغيرة من الجير (أكسيد الكالسيوم) ورماد الصودا (كربونات الصوديوم غير المائية).

صَهْر الألومينا. يَتِمُّ فيه فصل الألومنيوم الموجود في مسحوق الألومينا عن الأكسجين. وتتم عملية الصهر باستخدام طريقة *هال هيرولت*. وقد استنبط هذه الطريقة سنة 1886م اثنان من العلماء،كُلٌّ بمفرده. وهذان العالمان هما العالم الأمريكي تشارلز مارتن هال والفرنسي بول.ل. ت. هيرولت.
ويبدأ منتجو الألومنيوم استخدام طريقة هال هيرولت بإذابة الألومينا في مغطس كيميائي يتركَّب أساسًا من *الكريوليت* (فلوريد الصوديوم والألومنيوم). يوجد أيضًا في هذا المغطس الكيميائي كميات صغيرة من فلوريد الألومنيوم وفلوريد الكالسيوم. ويوضع هذا المغطس الكيميائي في حوض كبير مستطيل من الصُّلب ويسخن حتى درجة 950°م. وتسمى أحواض الصُّلب هذه *خلايا *أو أحواضًا، وهي مبطنة من الداخل بالكربون.
وفي مرحلة تالية تسمى *الاختزال بالتحليل الكهربائي *يُعَلَّق لوح أو أكثر من الكربون داخل كل حوض ثم تُرسل شحنات كهربائية خلال المغطس الكيميائي من البطارية. ويسري التيار الكهربائي إلى الكربون المبطن للحوض الصُّلب مكملاً الدائرة الكهربائية. وتعمل ألواح الكربون عمل الأنود أو القطب الموجب من الدائرة الكهربائية بينما يعمل الغلاف الكربوني للحوض عمل الكاثود أو القطب السَّالب. وخلال مرور التيار الكهربائي في الخليَّة تتحلل الألومينا إلى مكوناتها. ويتحد عنصر الأكسجين في الألومينا مع الكربون في الأنود ويعطي غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون. ويتجمع الألومنيوم على الكاثود في قاع الخلية. 
يوجد في مصنع الألومنيوم عدد من الخلايا قد يصل إلى 200 خلية تحليل كهربائي متصلة بعضها ببعض في صف طويل يُسمى *خط الخلايا الكهربائية*. ويستمر اختزال الألومينا إلى ألومنيوم في الخلايا بصفة مستمرة. وتضاف الألومينا إلى الخلايا بانتظام، ويعمل التيار الكهربائي على احتفاظ المغطس الكيميائي داخل الخلية بدرجة الحرارة المناسبة. ويمكن للخلية الكهربائية الكبيرة جدًا أن تنتج حوالي 1,8 طنًا متريًا من الألومنيوم يوميًا.

صَبُّ الألومنيوم المنصهر. يتم سحب الألومنيوم السائل من خط الخلايا مرة واحدة في اليوم تقريبًا وتُفَرَّغ في أوعية خاصَّة تسمى *بوتقات*.تحمل كل *بوتقة* من 1,6 إلى 3,6 طن متري من الألومنيوم. ويتم صَبُّ معظم الألومنيوم في ألواح تُسمى صبّات.ويوجد نوعان من الصَّبات: 1 صبات التصنيع. 2 صبات المسابك. كما يتم صب الألومنيوم أيضًا في أشكال أخرى تسمى *الكتل*.
صبات التصنيع أو صبات الدلفنة يستخدمها منتجو الألومنيوم لتصنيع شرائط وألواح ورقائق. وقد تكون الصَّبَّة بطول تسعة أمتار وعرض 1,8مترًا وسمك 0,6 متر وقد تزن 16 طنًا متريًا. ولصنع صبَّة التَّصنيع فإنّ المنتجين يصنعون سبائك الألومنيوم أثناء إعداد هذه الصَّبات، وذلك بإضافة فلزات أخرى إلى الألومنيوم المنصهر في الفرن، حيث يتم تنقية خليط الفلزات معًا. ويمكن أيضًا إضافة الألومنيوم المستعمل أو الألومنيوم المعاد تصنيعه. تتضمن عملية التنقية التي تسمى أيضًا *عملية الصَّهر* إمرار غاز النيتروجين أو بعض الغازات الأخرى خلال السَّائل المنصهر عن طريق مضخات.
وتؤدي هذه الغازات إلى طفو الشَّوائب على السَّطح، حيث يتم كشطها والتخلص منها. وتحدث بعض التفاعلات الكيميائية أثناء عملية الصَّهر، وتؤدي هذه التفاعلات إلى احتجاز بعض من غاز الهيدروجين داخل السَّائل المنصهر. وفي مرحلة أخرى من مراحل التَّصنيع تُسمى *مرحلة إزالة الغازات*، يضاف غاز الكلور أو بعض الغازات الأخرى إلى السائل المنصهر لإزالة الهيدروجين.
وبعد الانتهاء من عملية الصَّهر وإزالة الغازات، يتم صبُّ سبائك الألومنيوم المنصهر في صبَّات، عادة *بطريقة التبريد المباشر*. وفي هذه الطريقة وبعد صب السبيكة في القالب، يَتَعَرَّض القالب لتيار من الماء البارد. ويعمل الماء البارد على سرعة تبريد السبيكة وتقويتها.
صبات المسابك. وتسمى أيضًا *صبات السبائك* أو *صبات إعادة الصهر* وتزن من 1,8 إلى 23 كجم. وفي معظم الأحوال يتم صب الألومنيوم المنصهر من البوتقة مباشرة إلي قوالب التشكيل، حيث يُتْرَك لِيَبْرد ويَتَصلَّب تدريجيًا. ويبيع منتجو الألومنيوم صبَّات المسابك مباشرة إلى مصانع تُسمى *المسابك*. وفي هذه المسابك يُعاد صهر الصبات مع الألومنيوم المستعمل والألومنيوم المعاد تصنيعه كما تجرى عمليات السبك والصَّهر وإزالة الغازات. وتتم إعادة تشكيل سبائك الألومنيوم على شكل أجزاء للاستخدام العملي في السيارات والمنتجات الأخرى.
كتل الألومنيوم تصنع إما في أشكال مستطيلة أو في شكل أعمدة رفيعة. ويتم تصنيعها بالطريقة التي تصنع بها صبات التصنيع. ويُصنع منها كتل مستطيلة الشكل وقضبان وأجزاء آلات أخرى متعددة. وتشبه القضبان الكتل المستطيلة الصغيرة من حيث الشكل،كما يمكن لهذه القضبان أيضًا أن تكون سداسية أو ثمانية الأضلاع، وتشبه القضبان شكل أعمدة الكُتَل الصغيرة. كما يتم تحويل القضبان والأعمدة إلى أنابيب وأسلاك وعدد من المنتجات الأخرى.

[/FONT]


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (4 يناير 2011)

*كيفية تشكيل الالومونيوم وصقله*

[font=&quot]يمكن تشكيل صبات وكتل الألومنيوم بأي طريقة من طرق تشكيل الفلزات. وتشمل[/font][font=&quot] هذه العمليات: 1- الدَّلفنة. 2 - الصَّب. 3- الكبس. 4- السَّحب. 5- الطرق. 6[/font][font=&quot] - التًَّشكيل الآلي.
وبعد الانتهاء من تشكيل الألومنيوم، يُمكن صقله بعدَّة وحدات صقل.

الدَّلفَنَة. تشمل الدلفنة خفض سُمك صبات المسابك بكبسها بين أزواج من المدلفنات الثقيلة ويتم تسخين الصَّبات ثم دلفنتها حتى يصبح سمكها ما بين 2,5 إلى 6,7سم. وبعد تبريد الألومنيوم يتمُّ إعادة دلفنته لتكوين ألواح أو شرائط أو رقائق، حيث يبلغ سمك ألواح الألومنيوم 6,4 مم أو أكثر، وتستخدم هذه الألواح في صناعة أشياء مثل عربات السكك الحديدية والسفن وصهاريج التَّخزين.
أما شرائط الألومنيوم فسمكها يتراوح ما بين 0,15 و6,4 ملم. وتستخدم هذه الشرائط لصناعة الطبقة الخارجية من الطائرات وفي صناعة أشياء أخرى مثل مظلات النوافذ وأواني الطبخ.
ولهذه الشرائط استخدامات عديدة في المنازل خاصة في طبخ وتغليف الأغذية. ويمكن أيضًا استخدام الدَّلفنة لتشكيل كتل الألومنيوم على شكل قضبان أو أعمدة.

الصب. وهو العملية التي يتم فيها صهر سبائك الألومنيوم بعد صبها في قوالب بالشكل المطلوب. ويتم إزالة قوالب التشكيل بعد أن يتصَلَّب الألومنيوم. وتستخدم طريقة الصَّب لتصنيع أجزاء من أدوات خاصة مثل قاع المكاوي الكهربائية أو أيادي الجاروف. انظر:

الكبس. وهو العملية التي يتم فيها دفع الكتلة المسخنة من الألومنيوم من خلال فتحة في أداة تسمى *قالب التشكيل*. ويوجد مكبس في أحد طرفي الأُسطوانة، يَدفَعُ الكتلة المُسَخَّنة خلال فتحة القالب في الطرف الآخر من الأسطوانة. ويكون الألومنيوم الخارج بنفس شكل فتحات القالب.
وتستخدم طريقة الكبس، لإنتاج الأعمدة والمواسير ووحدات الزَّخرفة في السيارات وكذلك الإطارات الخارجية للنوافذ والأبواب.

السَّحب. وهو العملية المستخدمة لإنتاج أسلاك الألومنيوم ومواسيره. ولتصنيع الأسلاك فإنَّ عمودًا من الألومنيوم يتم سحبه خلال سلسلة من القوالب المثقوبة المتدرجة في الصغر. ويصبح العمود سلكًا عندما يصل قطره إلى أقل من 5,9 ملم. أما المواسير فيتم تصنيعها بسحب عمود الألومنيوم خلال قالب واحد، حيث يمتد خلال مركز القالب عمود من الصلب يسمى *ممسك العدة* ويقوم بتفريغ العمود من الداخل وتحويله إلى ماسورة.
أمّا طريقة *السحب العميق*، فإنّها تُستخدَم لتحويل الألومنيوم إلى علب للمشروبات أو براميل أو أُصُصُ لزرع النبات. وفي هذه الطريقة يقوم مكبس بضغط ألواح الألومنيوم أو شرائط الألومنيوم من خلال فجوة فتشكلها بالشكل المطلوب.

الطرق. وهو العملية التي يتم فيها تسخين صبات الألومنيوم أو الألواح، ثم طرقها أو كبسها لتحويلها إلي الشكل المرغوب. وتقوم مطارق خاصة أو مكابس خاصة بإنتاج الأجزاء الشديدة القوة المستخدمة في أجهزة الهبوط في الطائرات والعربات والعِدَد ووحدات أخرى عديدة. 

التشكيل الآلي. يمكن تشكيل الألومنيوم بالعديد من آلات التَّشكيل التي تشمل المِثقاب والمِسن والمِنشار والمقص. وتقوم هذه الآلات بتشكيل قضبان وأعمدة الألومنيوم إلى مسامير برشام ومسامير قلاووظ والعديد من الأشياء الصغيرة الأخرى.كما يمكن أيضًا استخدام التشكيل الآلي، لإضافة اللمسات النهائية لمنتجات تم إعدادها سابقًا عن طريق الصب والطرق.

طرق تشكيل أخرى. ويتم عن طريقها إنتاج ألومنيوم في صور مثل المساحيق والعجائن. وفيها يكون الألومنيوم في صورة حبيبات ناعمة جدًا من الألومنيوم. ويستخدم مسحوق الألومنيوم في منتجات مثل المتفجرات والأحبار. أما عجائن الألومنيوم ففيها يتم استخدام الألومنيوم في الدهان الفلزي النهائي للسيارات.
ويستخدم مسحوق الألومنيوم كذلك لإنتاج أجهزة نقل الحركة وأجزاء صغيرة أخرى عن طريق عملية تشكيل خاصة تُسمّى *تعدين المساحيق*. ويتم في هذه الطريقة كبس مسحوق الألومنيوم إلى الشكل المطلوب ثم تسخينه لربط الجسيمات معًا. ويمكن إضافة مساحيق لفلزات أخرى وخلطها مع مسحوق الألومنيوم. بعد ذلك يتمُّ تشكيل الناتج النهائي باستخدام الطرق أو أي طريقة أخرى من طرق التشكيل. انظر: *تعدين المساحيق*.

صقل الألومنيوم. يتميز الألومنيوم بمظهره الطبيعي الجذاب، وعادةً ما تُستخدم بعض عمليات الصَّقل لأغراض الزينة أو لزيادة مقاومة الألومنيوم للصدأ والتآكل. وتوجد أربع طرق لصقل الألومنيوم، وهذه الطرق هي: 1- الطريقة الميكانيكية. 2- الطريقة الكيميائية. 3- الطريقة الإلكتروكيميائية. 4- الطريقة التطبيقية.
الصَّقل الميكانيكي يشمل عمليات مثل الإظهار والتلميع. وفي عملية الإظهار يتم صناعة بروزات في ألواح الألومنيوم عن طريق إمرارها بين أُسطوانات عليها حُفر وفق التصميم المطلوب. وفي عملية التلميع بالبراميل الدَّوَّارة يتم تلميع وحدات الألومنيوم عن طريق براميل عليها مادة حاكة (أو خشنة) تدور أو تتحرك بحركة ترددية.
الصَّقل الكيميائي يشمل حفَّارات حمضية أوقاعدية تزيل شكلاً أو رسومات مُعيَنَّة عن الألومنيوم. وتستخدم أيضًا الحفَّارات الحمضية لإزالة البقع من على سطح الألومنيوم لإعداده لعمليات صقل أخرى. والحفَّارات القلوية تُستخدم لإعطاء الألومنيوم الشكل النهائي المُفضَّل.
الصَّقل الإلكتروكيميائي يشمل المعالجة بالأنودة والطلاء الكهربائي. والطلاء بالأنودة يزيد السُّمك الطبيعي لطبقة أكسيد الألومنيوم، وبالتالي يزيد المقاومة للتآكل والخدش والبلى. كما أنه يزيد من سهولة صبغ الألومنيوم أو تلوينه بألوان عديدة مختلفة. فالطلاء الكهربائي، يشمل تغطية الألومنيوم بفلز آخر، وتؤدي هذه التغطية بالفلزات الأخرى إلى زيادة مقاومة الألومنيوم للتآكل والتوصيل الكهربائي وغير ذلك من الصِّفات الأخرى المهمة للألومنيوم. 
الصقل التطبيقي يشمل التغطية بمواد خاصة مثل المينا والورنيش والدهانات أو البلاستيك. ويمكن إضافة هذه المواد عن طريق الغمر أو الرش أو بأي طريقة أخرى[/font]


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (4 يناير 2011)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (6 يناير 2011)

تسلام يعطيك الله العافيه


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (8 يناير 2011)

*aluminium rolling*

*Rolling*

When rolled, aluminium is first passed through a hot rolling mill and then transferred to a cold rolling mill.






*Hot rolling mills*

Before rolling, the aluminium is an ingot of up to 600mm thick. This ingot is heated to around 500°C and passed several times through the hot rolling mill. The thickness of the metal is gradually reduced to around 6mm. This thinner aluminium is then coiled and transported to the cold rolling mill for further processing.
*Cold rolling mills*

There are several types of cold rolling mill, and they produce various types of rolled product, with thicknesses as low as 0.05mm. 
In general the type of product depends on the alloy used, the rolling deformation and thermal treatment used in the process as well as careful adjustments to the mechanics and chemistry of the process. Rolling mills are controlled by very precise mechanisms and measuring systems.
*Rolled products*

Rolled products can be divided into foil, sheet and plate. 
*Foil* is less than 0.2 mm thick and is used mainly in the packaging industry for foil containers and wrapping. Foil is also used for electrical applications, building insulation and in the printing industry.
*Sheet* is between 0.2 mm and 6mm in thickness and has a wide variety of uses in the construction industry including aluminium siding and roofing. Sheet is also used extensively in transport applications such as automobile body panels, airframes and the hulls of boats.
Plate is any rolled product over 6mm in thickness. It also is found in a number of applications including airframes, military vehicles and structural components in bridges and buildings.


----------



## MOH_SOB44 (21 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Mdk_ad (30 أكتوبر 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ميدو الغول (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمراياد (11 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------

